

House Passes Cybersecurity Bill Despite Privacy Protests - fweespeech
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/house-passes-cybersecurity-bill-despite-privacy-protests

======
Errorcod3
Another article on the same issue:

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/23/house-passes-
protecting-c...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/04/23/house-passes-protecting-
cyber-networks-act/)

